# Macon County Alabama 8 pt 152-3/8 B&C Gross



## Skullworks (Feb 6, 2009)

I started the day by hunting in some recently(last February) select cut pines. Deer tend to travel them to feeding areas. I have a doe come by followed by a spike. Watch them at 10 yards as she meanders around and he shows he's tough by rubbing on trees and what not. They wander off and after about an hour of not seeing anything. I hunt my way out. I cross a dirt road onto another part of our property. The deer generally come from there into the pines and I figured I'd give it a shot by still hunting down some roads. The roads are eat up with what appear to be chase tracks...splay toed big tracks behind doe tracks. Hmmm....this is looking good. All tracks are fresh. I begin going down the road...slowly stopping and scanning left to right. To my right is another recent clear cut on the peak of a hill and to my left is one of those deep, nasty, sticker filled bottoms that southern deer love to call home. LOL! As I go down the road I see some movement to my left just off the road. I see a deer moving parallel but towards me about 20 yards off the road. I freeze and try to get a good look...well I guess it was a doe because about 5 yards behind that deer I see a deer staring at me. I see horns and know immediately that it is a shooter. Raise the rifle...find the shoulder...BAM! He takes off dragging one leg. Of course he goes all the way down into the bottom. Wait a second and walk to where he was standing. Look for blodd and start down the hill where he went...Hello! There he is. I in all honesty couldn't have told you how many points he had when I shot...you just know when he is a shooter. No ground shrinkage on this one. He actually got bigger as I got closer. Took some pics and began the drag to get his big body up out of a 45 foot bottom with 35˚; sides. 1 hour later he is in the back of the truck and on the road to be shown to the property owner. When I first saw him laying down the hill I was think 120-125...looked some more and decided maybe 130 or so. His score is 152-3/8 Gross with a 146-1/8 net B&C...bases are 6-2/8...brow tines are over 8"...19-3/4" inside spread...22" neck at the smallest point and weighed 205lbs live weight. So here he is! He is the highest scoring buck I have shot.



















I always say a little hunters prayer as the season is drawing to a close that if He sees fit to give me the opportunity to kill a great buck I'll call it a year...He saw fit this year and with greatest joy and thankfulness I called my season over with two days left! I hope everyone enjoys the pics and story! I shot this deer on January 29th.


----------



## flintdiver (Feb 6, 2009)

Great deer ! Great story too !


----------



## GAGE (Feb 6, 2009)

*Very Nice!*

Wow!!


----------



## miller (Feb 6, 2009)

Fine Deer! congrats.


----------



## BullRed (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice deer.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 6, 2009)

Man what a set of brows! Hes a HOSS!!


----------



## Locked Up Farms (Feb 6, 2009)

Now that's something to be proud of right there. What a unique rack!!!     


Big time congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## proside (Feb 6, 2009)

Super nice Deer and story WTG


----------



## julian faedo (Feb 6, 2009)

wow that's a nice one Congrats


----------



## cball917 (Feb 6, 2009)

its cool to hear people taking good deer while hunting from the ground. great buck


----------



## kevincox (Feb 6, 2009)

Awesome buck congrats!


----------



## Son (Feb 6, 2009)

*Macon Co. Al.*

That's a great deer. Largest rack I've taken to date came from Macon Co. Al, near Tanyard Creek. He's an eight that scores 148 3/8th's.


----------



## kenlr4 (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice. Good brows and fat bases


----------



## Hoss (Feb 6, 2009)

Congrats on an awesome buck and thanks a bunch for sharing the story of the hunt with us. 

Hoss


----------



## marknga (Feb 7, 2009)

Great buck and a great story and pictures.

Congratulations.

I love the last pic with the rifle.


----------



## JoeyWommack (Feb 8, 2009)

What part of MaconCounty do you hunt, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice buck, congrats.


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Feb 8, 2009)

Great buck! i love the way the rack looks


----------



## Skullworks (Feb 9, 2009)

JoeyWommack said:


> What part of MaconCounty do you hunt, if you don't mind me asking?



I hunt over towards Tallassee/Monster Mountain motorcycle track. It's between Shorter and Tuskeegee. Thanks for all the compliments!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 9, 2009)

great story and sweet old nasty buck!  congrats


----------



## Nitro (Feb 11, 2009)

Big Ol' Nasty Bruiser of a Black Belt Buck!!!!

We used to hunt around Shorter and Pineapple. 

Great deer region.


----------



## letliloneswalk (Feb 11, 2009)

*awsome buck  our GOD is an awsome god*

Great job nice story  God is good all the time and all the time God is good


----------



## JSpinks (Feb 12, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Sultangobbler (Feb 12, 2009)

That's one beautifull deer!I love those big 8's.


----------



## HermitGobbler (Feb 15, 2009)

That's a bruiser for sure!


----------



## mriver72 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a friend that killed an 8 pointer in the 70s in Jackson County Ga. that scores  158 after deductions  people dont realize what kind of  8 pointers it takes to score these types of scores.. CONGRATS on a super nice buck !!!! i really love seeing these huge 8 point bucks and again CONGRATS !!!!!!!


----------



## turkeys101 (Apr 13, 2009)

NOW THAT'S A MONSTER BUCK!!!NNNNICE JOB!!


----------



## BSC Libertarian (Apr 14, 2009)

That's not a deer - that's a MOOSE!! LOL 

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Apr 14, 2009)

awesome buck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 14, 2009)

Great buck and story.


----------



## BIG PAPA (May 5, 2009)

is that in north or south ala. I have a lot of kin foke spread out from birm. to huntsville.I love it up in them parts.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 6, 2009)

What a beast!  Congrats.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (May 13, 2009)

Those horns AKA antlers dwarf that body.

Nice 'un!


----------



## Skullworks (May 14, 2009)

BIG PAPA said:


> is that in north or south ala. I have a lot of kin foke spread out from birm. to huntsville.I love it up in them parts.



Macon County is just below Montgomery. Central Alabama.
Thanks for all the compliments. Waiting to see the mount now.


----------



## Skullworks (May 14, 2009)

*More pics!*

Here are some pics of the skull. I started to do a skull mount but decided to go with a shoulder mount.


----------

